# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  can you overcome agoraphobia

## iamscaredoffeelingthisway

hi im new here has anyone got any tips on how to begin to overcome panic attacks and agoraphobia i have suffered the last 2 years and im totally fed up with feeling anxious all the time just want to lead a normal life now but to scared to go out and just get panic attacks and feel anxiety all the time

----------


## Grunge blossomed

I hope one day i can.

----------


## Mias

I feel you. I cant be sure because Im having trouble myself, but if you really want to nip it in the bud, talk to a therapist. They are trained to help you. I hope things get better for you!

----------


## Whisper

I hope things have gotten better for you, it's hard I've overcome it before yet it has swallowed me up many times

----------


## metamorphosis

I will bump the thread. My social anxiety has slowly morphed into a lot of agoraphobic symptoms. I can still go out and run errands etc. but only if I am with family members and one close friend. Going out alone is becoming a bigger issue. I do believe the more I do not get out. Then it just becomes more overwhelming. When I do force myself to do it. I actually feel much better psychologically by the time I get home. Some days are worse then others. I agree with Mias about a therapist. I think actually applies to most people with anxiety disorders. As long as the therapist is a competent and you feel a level of comfort with he/she.

----------


## Chloe

Try finding an understanding friend or family member, talking to someone who wasn't a therapist helps me, it's another person to get thoughts from, have support, to help you progress and stop you from feeling down on those days where you've had enough. 
More than understand your desire to feel normal though  ::\:

----------


## Misssy

Only had slight agoraphobia a few times. It's when I have an underlying level of stress to begin with and then the situation just puts the straw on the camels back. I have no clue what treatment might be truly effective. Best guess is that medical professionals probably will say pharma drugs are the answer.

----------


## 1

Yes,it's possible

----------


## msguy76

I need to know the same thing. It feels as if I'm in prison.

----------


## gynnietapuosi

Yes you can. I'm also new here and I've just posted my second reply. I lived with it for seven years didn't know what it was till a year I told my doctor was tired of feeling helpless and watching things go through my life that I wanted to do. So now I'm not too anxious going outside but now I'm going in a car that I couldn't before. Anxiety is what caused agoraphobia and I lived with that fear. You will overcome it with the right help and people that cares for you. It just takes one day and motivation. Hope my story helps.

----------


## Member11

> Yes you can. I'm also new here and I've just posted my second reply. I lived with it for seven years didn't know what it was till a year I told my doctor was tired of feeling helpless and watching things go through my life that I wanted to do. So now I'm not too anxious going outside but now I'm going in a car that I couldn't before. Anxiety is what caused agoraphobia and I lived with that fear. You will overcome it with the right help and people that cares for you. It just takes one day and motivation. Hope my story helps.



I'm glad you are recovering!  ::):   :Hug:

----------


## gynnietapuosi

Thank you Jerry. Each day is a challenge and if my story is seen hopefully it will help that someone a little bit.

----------


## 1

Although it'll be a challenge,it's possible

----------


## Kdub1017

The only advice I can give you is baby steps. Every little bit helps.

----------

